# Shed's are for living in - Discuss



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

I know this type of question is a periodic favorite on here -Yurts/Sheds/Wendy House for living but this is about the only semi-official viewpoint I managed to find.

https://www.theportugalnews.com/news/is-your-home-in-portugal-legal/50993


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

It is similar in Germany. Local authorities, like the state administration, are preventing people from moving to home ownership, however modest, through increasingly complicated building regulations.

The housing market in Germany, especially for cheap housing, is so overheated that such crude ideas are now emerging as the expropriation of large housing providers.

Other countries, such as the Netherlands, have understood that affordable housing is a fundamental right. There, due to lack of land area, water plots are being developed.
This could also be done in Germany.... but in front of them are the building regulations and local administrations.
A mayor may decide whether a houseboat floats or whether it is a building.


----------

